# New Rv - 2011 Outback 298Re



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello folks, I am new to the whole RV world and have just purchased (ordered) a 2011 Outback 298RE. Wondering if anyone can provide me with a "must have" list of equipment for the RV...not personal gear...instead the maintenance, leveling, set-up, tank gear essentials a newbie must have for their first trip. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! It's a great site.

Try this link My link


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

My link


----------

